# php5-gd requires X?



## cbrace (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I am trying to install www/joomla on my FreeBSD 8.1 server. 

At some point, the *make* process wants to install graphics/php5-gd. However, this port in turn appears to have some X dependencies, and starts downloading LibX11:


```
...
php5-gd-5.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libXpm
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for libX11-1.3.6,1
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for xorg/lib/libX11-1.3.6.tar.bz2.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: xorg/lib/libX11-1.3.6.tar.bz2 
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> libX11-1.3.6.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/lib.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cs.cuhk.edu.hk/pub/X11/individual/lib/libX11-1.3.6.tar.bz2
^C
```
_Surely_ it must be possible to install the php5 components Joomla requires without needing to install X?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Edit out the two characters gd in the joomla Makefile?  If not, maybe possible but I'm uncertain, deselect everything X related in PHP5 prior to the above. Just conjecture on both points, first seems more likely.  Chance a joomla theme or install may fail even if installed that way, due to some script assuming the gd module(s) exist.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, that worked. I removed *gd* from the *USE_PHP* parameter in both the Joomla Makefile as well that of a dependency, print/pecl-pdflib, and now it has installed successfully.

I will ask in a Joomla forum what the deal is with the php5-gd requirement.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 21, 2011)

*PS:* For what it is worth, here is the bit where things went wrong with the php5-gd *make*:

```
...
===>   php5-gd-5.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libXpm
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
...
```

From x11/libXpm:

```
$ cat pkg-descr 
This package contains the X Pixmap library.
```
I am pretty sure I don't want to install this on my server nor the rest of that stuff.

However, if I go to graphics/php5-gd and look at the Makefile:

```
$ cat pkg-descr 
# New ports collection makefile for:        php5-gd
# Date created:                 7 Jul 2004
# Whom:                         Alex Dupre <ale@FreeBSD.org>
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/graphics/php5-gd/Makefile,v 1.5 2009/12/29 14:39:10 ale Exp $
#

CATEGORIES=     graphics

MASTERDIR=      ${.CURDIR}/../../lang/php5

PKGNAMESUFFIX=  -gd

.include "${MASTERDIR}/Makefile"
```
There is no explicit reference to libXpm

At this point, the question is hypothetical, as I don't yet know whether I absolutely NEED php5-gd for Joomla, but if I did how might I disable this dependency?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

The maintainer put in that dependency, so you might want to think twice about just editing it out.  There are some applications that need a few of the X libraries, but not all of xorg.

You might want to check through your options settings.  graphics/gd has an option to disable XPM support.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, I realize that editing "gd" out is risky.

If I run *make config* in graphics/gd, XPM appears to be disabled by default. Not sure how this helps me.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought that php5-gd depended on graphics/gd, but it doesn't.  Since graphics/php5-gd is just a slave port, the real stuff is going on in the master port's Makefile, in lang/php5.  And it's not in the main Makefile, but Makefile.ext.  Look at the gd parts in there.  It appears that as long as you have WITHOUT_X11 set, it should do the right thing, installing only the libraries required for pixmaps.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 22, 2011)

Got it, thanks. A quick Google search revealed that adding 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf was what was needed. graphics/php5-gd then compiled without any X11 libraries.


----------

